# Tricolor litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These babies are a bout six days old. The mothers are in a couple of these pix; the buck was moved to another pair of tricolor does.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

They're adorable <3


----------

